# Logitech G27?



## Ingo (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi guys, I've been playing car games for ages and I've always used a joystick (PS2) and the keyboard (PC) These days car games are designed to be played with a steering wheel (some of them) so my keyboard cant handle it, I bought NFS Shift 2 the other day and I can't play it because the cars end up in the wall or on the grass! TDU2 works ok but that is it, I also have GRID and have had it for about 2-3 years I think and I've never been able to play it because of the same problems I have with Shift2. I have a little money saved up so I was thinking about getting myself a little treat in a proper steering wheel. So my question is...

Is it any good ? i.e worth the money ? 

Any other steering wheels I should check out ?

Thanks in advance. 

Ingo


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I don't have the G27 wheel but have the Logitech driving force GT wheel and it has improved the experience of playing racing games and I think it makes it easier in some respects. I currently use it for Drit 2 and 3, GT5 and F1 2011. It works really well with all those games especially GT5 because of the buttons on the wheel which are designed to work with the game. Its also great with F1 2011 as the buttons on the wheel operate KERS and DRS so you feel very involved. For some reason though it doesn't work well with Grid for what ever reason, it might just be me and I might need to play around with the settings a bit. The other games worked well without any tweeking. If the G27 is anything like the GT5 wheel you will have a blast. If your interested in the GT5 wheel I'm sure its cheapest from argos at about £89.99. If your on a budget I can't fault the wheel however if you have the cash the G27 looks a high quality product and will give you the advantage of a clutch and 'H' pattern shifter as well as the flappy paddles. If you get the chance I'd see if you can try both wheels and on the games you will mostly use them on before making a decision. Hope that helps bud.


----------



## clay (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi there, 

If you have the money, G27 all the way. 
I have it, and simply love it. I usually play WRC and GT5 on ps3, and it is simply awsome. The force feedback and the game feeling experience is fantastic. 

In GT5, using the clutch and the H-six gear stick is almost like as driving a real car.
As I said, if you have the money and love a real good experience in simulation, go for it. In other hand, the Driving force GT is also a very good wheel and slightly cheaper. 

I have a homemade ****pit only for this, and sometimes I take all night long distracted on gaming. So be carefully with that too. lol 

cheers


----------



## Ingo (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks guys 

I don't have a PS3 only a PC at the moment, hoping the steering wheel will be good with Shift 2 and TDU2.

Thanks again


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm another fan of the G27. I have mine mounted on the Wheel Stand Pro - also a quality piece of kit. Can be folded up for storage without having to take the wheel off and it's as solid as a rock!

I believe GT5 has just done an update so that the G27 is a supported wheel.

If your just a casual gamer, I would opt for the cheaper DFGT. I often wonder why I spent soooo much on a wheel as I don't get enough use out of it these days.

The response of the wheel, the customisation and the force feedback certainly adds to the experience.

I wouldn't be without a wheel now for playing racing games/sims. Be prepared to p!ss off those around you though as the force feedback resonates through the whole house! :driver:

Cheers,
G.


----------



## Ingo (Oct 13, 2010)

Good to have another + post for the G27 I'm getting it 100%, been reading/viewing reviews and it all seems to be good! just need to reinstall W7 si I can play Shift2 it's lagging like crazy if I try to play it! The computer's full of movies and junk so a usb hard disk is on it's way aswell 1.5TB 

I live alone with 2 cats so there will be no problem mate! 

Thanks again


----------

